# I don't always get 60 mpg. But when I do....



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I like to brag and post it....


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Also, i don't always use 5 devices, but when I do....









One of them has to be my camera.


----------



## mattmcdon8 (Apr 8, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> I like to brag and post it....
> View attachment 39760


What? Did you drive down a mountain pass!?! Nice work


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

mattmcdon8 said:


> What? Did you drive down a mountain pass!?! Nice work


lol..it would be 100mpg if i rolled down the mountain. Just cruising 35 - 40 this morning trying to hustle a ride.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

That's a C's dash there, I get 60 all the time in mine. You've only gone 30 miles at that rate, a good night us when you have 100 plus miles at 60+mpg.

Also...you didn't actually get 60 mpg, it overestimates by a little, that's more like 58ish by the display. You want it to show somewhere over 62 or 63 to be a legit 60.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MulletMan said:


> lol..it would be 100mpg if i rolled down the mountain. Just cruising 35 - 40 this morning trying to hustle a ride.


Well 99.9, it doesn't have the digits to display any higher. Sometimes mpg is an infinite number because the car can move short distances without using any gas, that shows as 99.9 as well.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> That's a C's dash there, I get 60 all the time in mine. You've only gone 30 miles at that rate, a good night us when you have 100 plus miles at 60+mpg.
> 
> Also...you didn't actually get 60 mpg, it overestimates by a little, that's more like 58ish by the display. You want it to show somewhere over 62 or 63 to be a legit 60.


Then let's see yours


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Tedgey said:


> Then let's see yours


I have a good one that shows an entire tank at over 60, but it's from a 3 years ago and Image Shack went premium in that time and locked access to my pics unless I pay. Not sure if I still have a hardcopy of that one on my PC.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> I have a good one that shows an entire tank at over 60, but it's from a 3 years ago and Image Shack went premium in that time and locked access to my pics unless I pay. Not sure if I still have a hardcopy of that one on my PC.


You are a Conundrum. First you state, "That's a C's dash there, I get 60 all the time in mine." But the one you offer is from 3 years ago, and it's 'locked' All you have to do bro is use your camera and take a pic. What's so hard about that?

In addition, unless you are hypermiling, I really doubt you get +60 or even +55 mpg. I usually get 45 - 47 over a whole tank, mainly because: I dont baby the throttle, I don't drive in 'eco mode' cuz performance really sux, and I run my ventilation / a/c all the time. But respect to you for having a C. be safe.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> Also, i don't always use 5 devices, but when I do....
> View attachment 39761
> 
> 
> ...


You are device rich, but meme poor.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MulletMan said:


> You are a Conundrum. First you state, "That's a C's dash there, I get 60 all the time in mine." But the one you offer is from 3 years ago, and it's 'locked' All you have to do bro is use your camera and take a pic. What's so hard about that?


I've been running Amazon Flex the last few, days it's very freeway heavy which gives lower numbers...the C is rated 53 city but only 46 highway. My last run showed around 57 on the dash over the course of around 45 miles.

City driving and just taking it easy a C gets 60 plus. I would think you would know that since you have one. I'm not about to just cruise 50 city miles to get a big number to show up.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

We have an original Honda Insight in the family. 1800 pounds of japanese-made aluminum. It's lifetime average is 62.7 miles per gallon. The best one tank average I've seen is 69.4, one tank is over 600 miles using only 10 gallons of gas. At 115,000 miles now and runs perfectly, too bad it can't be used for Uber!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

So my next trip came up as this, highway out back roads in:


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

"prius" drivers are like "gluten-free" people....can't stop talking about it


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Luckily I am not one of them. I hate the Toyota Prius.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> View attachment 40523


I don't know what car that is from to say if that is good or bad.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I don't know what car that is from to say if that is good or bad.


Ford Fusion Energi


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> Ford Fusion Energi


I figured it was some sort of plug in hybrid (PHEV), I looked up the Volt's dash and it didn't seem to match.

PHEVs tend to show high mpg numbers because the electricity used to charge and drive the vehicle isn't counted into the mpg calculation...which kinda makes sense since electricity doesn't come in gallons.

Often eMPG is used for cars that run on electric, but I find those calculations tend to be off.

Either way it's a good vehicle, but you need to remember that the electricity going into the vehicle had to come from somewhere...though if you can manage free charges at least it isn't money out of your pocket.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I figured it was some sort of plug in hybrid (PHEV), I looked up the Volt's dash and it didn't seem to match.
> 
> PHEVs tend to show high mpg numbers because the electricity used to charge and drive the vehicle isn't counted into the mpg calculation...which kinda makes sense since electricity doesn't come in gallons.
> 
> ...


Understood and wonderful point. I have luckily never paid a cent towards electricity. My garage at apartment has power and is metered on apartment complex dime. So well worth the $100 a month they charge me for the garage which I had anyway before this car.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Why don't u guys in the states drive diesel? Plenty of cars running 70-90 mpg on diesel. And.. Diesel is often even cheaper than gasoline. At least in Europe it is. Even got hybrid diesel cars, with a functioning start-stop system like the Peugeot 508 eHDI.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Dutch-Ub said:


> Why don't u guys in the states drive diesel? Plenty of cars running 70-90 mpg on diesel.


Eh no, most diesels are lucky to get EPA estimates of 30 something city and 40 something freeway. Name one that tests in the 70-90 range. The new gen 4 Prius 2 eco tests at 58/53 with the rest of the gen 4 models at 54/50. Diesels can get close to the highway mpg numbers, but they don't even come close to the city mpg numbers.



> And.. Diesel is often even cheaper than gasoline. At least in Europe it is.


Generally diesel is more expensive here. An exception is if you are buying diesel 'heating' fuel then putting it in your car/truck, that bypasses a lot of the taxes at the pump level.



> Even got hybrid diesel cars, with a functioning start-stop system like the Peugeot 508 eHDI.


Now a hybrid tdi could compete with a gas hybrid, we just don't have them yet.

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...why-they-dont-make-as-much-sense-as-you-think

Diesel just never became a common personal use fuel here, most people assume it's only used in large trucks.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

I see there is a difference between a US gallon and an UK gallon was not aware of that. Seems you are right. I also guess taxes make a big difference, for example a us gallon gasoline costs €5,98 (€1,58 per liter) and diesel €4,54 (€1,20 per liter) in the Netherlands. So almost all taxi's are diesel here, cost per mile is half of gas. Thats why it makes more sense over here. But still there are some very fuel efficiënt diesels on the road, especially compared to the same cars but with a gasoline engine.

https://www.ultimatespecs.com/car-specs/Peugeot/68399/Peugeot-308-II-SW-16-BlueHDi-100.html

https://www.ultimatespecs.com/car-s...reak-Sport-Tourer-Expression-dCi-90-eco2.html

Small, but accepted for UberX
https://www.ultimatespecs.com/car-specs/Seat/9945/Seat-Ibiza-ST-12-TDI-75HP-DPF-Ecomotive.html


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Dutch-Ub said:


> I see there is a difference between a US gallon and an UK gallon was not aware of that.


Imperial gallon is about 20% larger than a US gallon, but adding 20% still only puts the TDIs in the 50 something mpg range. It could also be the particular EPA testing used or even the fuel blends, we have different standards that even the fuel itself has to pass, and I know the diesel standards got pushed waay up, making a lot of diesel cars burn cleaner than gasoline vehicles. Not to mention the US taxes diesel more heavily as Europe does with gasoline.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a4567/4330313/


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Actually, lately, diesel has been about $.15 cheaper than regular unleaded. If my pickup was available in diesel, I would. Noticed this past weekend there is a guy driving a Ram 1500 ecodiesel with a Lyft sticker in the window. I imagine he's probably getting 22 around town.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Diesel was $.15-$.20 higher than gas here this weekend, but it does occasionally drop under the price of gas.


----------

